# Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

i haven't really seen one of these lists yet, and as i am going to be making my own kit i would like to know every little piece i am going to need.
so how about we start a list???
add to it just copy and paste the list into your post and add bits and pieces.
turbo
intercooler
turbo piping
wastegate
turbo manifold
oil feed line
oil return line
Diverter Valve/Blow off Valve
injectors
boost controller

my basic list....gurus have at it


----------



## Clav (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (nOOb)*

turbo
intercooler
turbo piping
wastegate
turbo manifold
oil feed line
oil return line
Diverter Valve/Blow off Valve
injectors
boost controller
boost, EGT, AFR guages
wideband 02 sensor
FPR
arp bolt kit


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (Clav)*

boost controller is optional. I don't plan on running one for a while with my tial w/g
At the top of your list put "money" immediately followed by "knowledge"
It's a proven fact that those two lead to a better turbo project.
I'm no help









Jason


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (Clav)*

turbo
intercooler
turbo piping
wastegate
turbo manifold
oil feed line
oil return line
Diverter Valve/Blow off Valve
injectors
boost controller
boost, EGT, AFR guages
wideband 02 sensor
FPR
arp bolt kit
FMU


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (vdubspeed)*

sure ya are
money
knowledge
turbo
intercooler
turbo piping
wastegate
turbo manifold
oil feed line
oil return line
Diverter Valve/Blow off Valve
injectors
boost controller
boost, EGT, AFR guages
wideband 02 sensor
FPR
arp bolt kit
FMU


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (nOOb)*

do your self a favor and buy a complete kit... I parted mine together and have been down for like 3 weeks ordering this coupler, new feed line, etc... waiting for shipping is horrible!! Just buy a kit and have peace of mind knowing you have what you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (TwoPointOhhh)*

ehhh I dunno about that, I completed my own "kit" for $1100


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (Pagano)*

dont forget something to control those injectors. other than an fmu. stand alone, piggy back, chip.......

-jared


----------



## 89_16v (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_i haven't really seen one of these lists yet, and as i am going to be making my own kit i would like to know every little piece i am going to need.
so how about we start a list???
add to it just copy and paste the list into your post and add bits and pieces.


you on DOV?

chat to me about it in person at a meet or something... and you can see my car done!









im finishing it this week

( on DOV Vdub_87 )







,Dan


----------



## VJVR6 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Parts Needed to install a turbo.....THE LIST (nOOb)*

Do what I did, It was my first time setting up a turbo on my xflow. I went on atpturbo.com, and looked at the turbo kit which runs at 2700us. It has a list of everything that comes with the kit. They also sell all that stuff seperatly on the site. I needed more specs on the turbo, and I emailed them.... Garrett's website has a turbo kit for 2600, and i believe they use a lot of atp parts. The reason I went on garrett's site is because they have a manual(pdf) online specifacly on how to install a turbo kit for 8v's. Also atp's website sells intercooler piping for 795, if you look around you can find it for like 250.


----------



## vdub4lfe (Nov 12, 2003)

Heres my setup:
Garrett T3/T04e
Tial wastegate.(not sure which size prolly 38mm)
Revo BT Software
Stage III Clutch
440cc Injectors
Tyrol Fuel pump and regulator
Im prolly going to go with Atp's turbo manifold
Greddy Type 31 FMIC
Boostvalve MBC
Forge 007 DV
VR6 3" MAF sensor
Custom 3" Turbo back exhaust
That about does it for me, only need about $2500 or so more and then i will just be able to install it. Cant wait unitl next spring










_Modified by vdub4lfe at 3:34 AM 8-29-2004_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (vdub4lfe)*

what is this for, check my sig if you need a chip.


----------

